# One pixel gap around the edge of the screen



## QuadrupleJ (Jun 25, 2002)

Does anyone else get annoyed by the one pixel border between some GUI elements and the edge of the screen. For example, the apple menu is just the wrong distance away from the left hand edge of the screen. This has been bugging me ever since system 7! If they would just put it 5 pixels over to the left you could flick your cursor straight to the top left corner and click, and the menu would come down. Not a big thing but it would be so simple to fix and just so much easier and quicker to use. The same thing applies to the dock. I have my dock set to the right hand side and at the bottom. With this setup the trash is in the very bottom right corner of the screen. However if I move the cursor to the very bottom right corner of the screen and click it won't open the trash. I have to move it up one pixel. Also you might note that if you control-click on an item in the dock with the cursor pressed against the screen edge the menu with flick up and then disappear, but if the cursor is on the dock but not touching the screen edge the menu will stay up (like a menu is supposed to).

</rant>

Okay, just a small thing that's always annoyed me about mac os. Though windows is much worse with their menus on every window. At least moving the cursor to the top of the screen works with the menu.

Oh, and while I'm at it, when you maximise windows, they might as well go the whole hog and maximise right to the very edges of the screen, rather than often leaving (yet another) one pixel gap 

That's all for now,

comments/suggestions/flames welcome 

J.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 26, 2002)

I prefer the Mac's "rootless" style, even though it means my apps may not be getting all the real-estate they could possibly have. It helps create a sense that things are kept in their place. A maximised program in Windows has no sense of identity - without that frame to group things together, your subconcious brain doesn't associate the window title, so you have to stop and consciously think about what the hell you were doing. I've found that on the Mac, I'm less likely to have to take my attention off my work simply to get my bearings.

And, studies have shown that many users of MS-Windows don't even realise that they can multi-task ... my dad will always close a document to look up a website, no matter how many times I show him that he needn't close one program to open another. I suspect that to new users, the mac is more appealing because multi-tasking is more intuitive - you can see right away that your programs are still working within an environment.

I can see your point on the apple menu thing, but to be honest I only really use the Apple menu when I need to call up a recent item or change my network location.

I know "rootless mode" seems a little odd to anyone coming from Windows, but it will really grow on you.


----------

